# Label Design?



## flashray (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein einfaches leicht zu handhabendes Freeware Programm für CD/DVD Label Design. Da ich bisher nichts in dieser Richtung gemacht habe, würde ich gerne erfahren, bevor ich alles ausprobiere, was ihr (die meisten) so gerne benutzt(en)?

Hinweis: Anwendungen für die Systeme Linux u Windows sind möglich.

Was hällt ihr von Nero Cover Design?


Vg Erdal


----------



## akrite (18. März 2007)

Moin,
spontan würde ich bei Freeware in Richtung Gimp oder Inkscape tendieren, haben zwar beide nichts mit Labeldesign direkt zu tun, sind aber je nach Anwendung (Pixel oder Vektor) sehr gut zu gebrauchen und einfach in der Handhabung. Jetzt liegt es bei Dir, ob lieber mit Pixeln oder Vektoren (wie ich) arbeitest. Den Rest, Layout/Satz und Kreativität kann Dir selbst ein Programm speziell fürs Laybeldesign nicht abnehmen :-(


----------

